# Eos m or m10



## Lucorn (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I am looking to buy a entry level mirrorless. My favorite one is the canon eos m, but right now i can find only a few used so i thought i may take an new m10 for the same price. Is it worth?  Or the eos m is much better than the m10? I do mostly street and landscape photography.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sil (Feb 4, 2017)

M 10 is better.... but ...non have B pose ... i have M and M 10 ...
greetin...


----------



## Lucorn (Feb 4, 2017)

Other pro other contra of m10?


----------



## Sil (Feb 6, 2017)

image quality-wi fi - articulate lcd ...


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucorn said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking to buy a entry level mirrorless. My favorite one is the canon eos m, but right now i can find only a few used so i thought i may take an new m10 for the same price. Is it worth?  Or the eos m is much better than the m10? I do mostly street and landscape photography.
> Thanks in advance



depends on your budget and photo subjects
the original $100 Canon M is small and cheap
the latest Canon M5 has more features and a faster AF
 the rumored M6 is smaller with a detached viewfinder
The M10 has more 'frames per second'
.
so many choices ..... but why is there no M4?

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless

*


----------

